# Does RAM affect gaming?



## LoliBM (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi, I currently have 2GB RAM and I was wondering, does RAM actually affect the performance of your gaming (and if so, in what areas?) or is it just the CPU and GFX Card that work effectively to increase the performance? If it does, would I get any better gameplay areas if I upped to 3GB? Thanks.


----------



## line.ex (Jul 25, 2007)

Ram does improve gaming performance. Mostly because it has to refresh the infomation on the ram less. If you have enough space on your ram for what the game wants to put on it (for instance, the level) then an extra 1gb of ram makes no difference. Exept making it slower as you will come out of dual channel. Unless you have vista 64 chances are you wont need that extra. If you do however need to upgrade you ram, go to 4gb so you stay dual channel


----------



## LoliBM (Dec 5, 2007)

Okay, thanks.


----------

